# basic doll pattern



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

sport weight yarn (also called double knitting) or use what you have
this pattern can be doubled or halved 
number 11 fine needles
body cast on31 st k 12 row (or do stockingette)
knit 12 more rows if you wish to knit in a pattern for a sweater( stripes) do it here I usually knit the clothes separately. work 9 more rows work 4 more rows casting off 4 stitches beg each row . work another piece the same 
you could also doubleit and work the body on 4 dp's
legs make 2
cast on23 stitches, knit for 18 rows
inc 1 st each side next row work 18 more rows inc 1 st each side of center st until you are happy with foot bind off
arms make 2 cast on 21 stitches work 3 1/2"
dec one st each side next row work 3 1/2"more
work 4 rows here you could use garter if you are kniiting the clothes on gradually dec to shape hand for a couple of rows
head on to follow


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this, i'd love to make her for my friends baby girl..


----------



## playsbridge (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.

The needle size - is that US 11 or UK 11 or metric #11.

Thanks.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

She is adorable. Thanks for posting pattern. I only have 1 GD and I love making her dolls.I have a grandson that will be born next monday ( the 26th) So with only 1 girl you know all the girly stuff is always catching my eyes. LOL!!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

I would guess UK11 [US2] as the yarn is sport/DK weight & needles are 'fine'. She's precious!
kat


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I want to make my great grand daughter one for Christmas with a matching dress for her. This should work perfectly. 
9a


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

UK 11


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

BY the way she is the same pattern as my jenny doll only I halved the size and changed the clothes


----------



## playsbridge (Nov 18, 2011)

I would like to make the clothes separately - I am not that experienced a knitter. Do you have a pattern for the clothes?


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

I am wierd when I have made the doll and decorated her face and put on her hair then I decide what she would like to wear.
Generally if you are making pants add a couple of stitches to the leg pattern knit each up to the crotch and then knit across both leg pieces to where the waist should end knit a bit more to for a hemditto for the sweater
and a dress is simply a sweater with a bottom a couple of stitches bigger than waist and increase downward the width and length you want
I really encourage you to experiment and play around its lots of fun


----------



## playsbridge (Nov 18, 2011)

I think you are describing knitting the clothes as part of the doll. I wanted to make the clothing as separate pieces. Would clothing patterns for the AG (18") doll fit this doll?


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the beginning of this pattern. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

no they are separate generally each dolly i make is a different size depending on the wool i have on hand etc she is about 16" maybe some of the patterns I am giving away would fither?


----------

